# Anybody ship a guitar to the US with Canada Post?



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am selling an electric in a case to the US. I tried to get an approximate shipping quote from the Canada Post website, but it said that the dimensions were too big to ship to the US and could not come up with a price. Can you ship a guitar in a box to the US with Canada Post? 

As a side note, I also looked up the approx shipping price with UPS and it said $150!! I have had guitars shipped to me from the US with USPS with no problem and usually cost $40-$60. 

Thanks


----------



## NIckZ (Feb 3, 2009)

I've shipped several (from Montreal) and generally it has run me about 70-90 bucks with regular shipping and insurance. I've shipped to the east coast, west coast as well as midwest and the pricing has always fallen somewhere in the range I've mentioned.
UPS will fleece you - they are the worst.

BTW - I did ship a THD amp to the supplier one time for a return and paid for the 2 day expedited service and it took 5 days to get there - canada post reimbursed me no question asked. Seems they have really stepped it up in recent times.
Nick


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

That's the thing, I HATE using UPS or Fedex and would much rather use Canada Post. I am sure that I can ship a guitar box if I just take it to the post office.


----------



## NIckZ (Feb 3, 2009)

Sorry - I wasn't clear - the gtrs I have shipped have all been through Canada post.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

There is a maximum total measurement of 108 cm (I think it is-to be sure ask at a postal outlet for the number) height plus width plus length. If you want signature required it will be extra expensive. If you can get away with no signature and get under the max measurement number then it will be about $60 unless it is extra heavy in which case the $$ goes up.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I shipped a whole guitar from Edmonton area to Salt Lake City Ut. via Canada Post. Cost me under $50 with insurance. 

That was no case, but it was well packaged.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I shipped an AVRI Telecaster with a HSC packed in a cardboard guitar box back in November last year from London Ontario to NYC and it was $65 with $800 insurance. Took almost 3 weeks to get there but the hold up was in US Customs........took 2 days to get out of Canada but when Customs has it, there are no guarantees. The courier companies get stuff through quicker because they have Custom personel in their cargo warehouses just for them..........Canada Post goes through the normal system.


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

Shipped an 8lbs archtop to Hawaii in a gig bag, really well packaged, Xpresspost USA (6 days guaranteed) with the max $1000 insurance and it ran me $130. At the time, Canadapost's website quoted me at $95 which is what I charged the buyer so in the end I was out $35.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The other thing is, I am pretty sure the max insurance amount with Canada Post is $1000. So if you need more insurance than that, you should use another method.

If you want ANY type of guarantee on your delivery date you need to use Xpress Post too. Or it's very likely will sit in customs like mentioned above. And to get that service, the shipping will be around twice the cost as regular parcel.

Do Fedex and UPS charge their brokerage fees on items coming into the States like they do on items coming into Canada? If not, Fedex would probably be a cheaper shipping method with better insurance coverage. But if they charge those brokerage fees, the buyer in the States would get nailed just like we do.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Do Fedex and UPS charge their brokerage fees on items coming into the States like they do on items coming into Canada? If not, Fedex would probably be a cheaper shipping method with better insurance coverage. But if they charge those brokerage fees, the buyer in the States would get nailed just like we do.


Yes, they charge brokerage fees plus the shipping costs about the same.

I use Canada Post for all my shipping. Xpresspost has been the best for shipping to the US since delivery is guaranteed 6 business days. Expedited parcel is okay but can take anywhere from 7 to 12 business days and is not guaranteed so it may take a few extra days.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The other thing is, I am pretty sure the max insurance amount with Canada Post is $1000. So if you need more insurance than that, you should use another method.


This $1000 maximum may be in effect for international orders, but it isn't for shipping domestically. I recently shipped a guitar within Canada using Canada Post, and I insured it for $1300.


----------



## dan_ (Feb 5, 2008)

Just before Christmas I shipped a guitar to the US via Canada Post. I think it cost me around $80 or so...it's all about their size limits! Make sure you're within them, and your costs will be okay! I shipped a Les Paul (in case) down there..had to cut a guitar box to fit the limits, but it made it to the destination no problem!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> This $1000 maximum may be in effect for international orders, but it isn't for shipping domestically. I recently shipped a guitar within Canada using Canada Post, and I insured it for $1300.


Ya that is what I mean. I am pretty sure there is a 1000$ limit if you ship outside of Canada. And I'm sure it says so on their web site.

To second what Dan says, I have never had an issue either. But, I ship guitars under $1000 value, and I have never had to ship anything in a hardcase. A larger hardcase with packaging around would likely exceed their size limits. I normally ship in a softcase, wrapped very well in bubble wrap, and double boxed.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The max insurance on international shipments is CDN$1K ($5K for domestic). The problem w/ UPS and Fedex, is that they won't insure used musical instruments (let me rephrase, they will accept the insurance fee premium but they will not honor your claim).

I've used Canada Post Xpresspost for all guitars i've sold except for a few that needed to be done overnight. Canada Post is definately the way to go. The buyer/recipient will not have to pay a brokerage charge either which can range from $40 and up depending on the declared value of the item.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Most electrics and acoustics shipped in a guitar box will make the limit-the problem is basses or guitars like a Gibson Firebird with its large case.

I now measure and weigh the box and buy the postage online-then just take the box to the post office-tell them it is prepaid and they scan it and send it on its way.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

How do you prepay with Canada Post?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

pickslide said:


> How do you prepay with Canada Post?


I have never done it, but I am pretty sure you can print out postage labels on Canada Post's site now.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Yes, I just looked into that and it gives you a price and everything. Only problem is that you can only insure for a max of $100. If you want more insurance, you have to go to the post office.


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

i shipped a guitar from winnipeg to nashville, was $ 83.00 including ins. with canada post.


----------



## temps (Feb 1, 2007)

I didn't even know you could ship a guitar with Canada Post... I always assumed the boxes would be too big kqoct


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Resurrecting this thread as I just got back from Canada Post and they wouldn't ship my acoustic because it was too big! What size do I need to get the box so they can move it? Are there other options that wont cost me an arm and a leg?


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

going to the US...I've had no such problems within Canada.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

hag99 said:


> Resurrecting this thread as I just got back from Canada Post and they wouldn't ship my acoustic because it was too big! What size do I need to get the box so they can move it? Are there other options that wont cost me an arm and a leg?


Did they give you any info on what the restrictions are in terms of size? I have used them to ship all over Canada with no size issues. Never tried them for the States though


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nope, but I'm going to call next week. I did some calculations on UPS and the cheapest I can get is $154, certainly more than I had anticipated.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It has to do with USPS maximum sizes because they handle it after it is across the Canada/US border. Also, FedEx handles the International courier stuff now so, if you want the receiver to sign for it then you will pay through the nose!! I recently sent a Les Paul in case to New York and it was $81.

USPS limits (there are 2 limits listed on USPS site): 

- Maximum size is length + width around largest point = 130”


- Maximum size is length + width around largest point = 108”


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I have had issues with Canada post for years. I recently sent a 7000 dollar cheque to the US. I paid about 20 bucks to "get a tracking number" and it was guaranteed in 5 business days. The thing never showed up on the CP site to track. I called after 2 days and they said it was in the US, and I could use USPS to track it. Of course it was there. It still took 9 days.
I was so pissed that I sent an email to Canada Post complaining about their service. I got a personal letter from the Postmaster General himself because I went through my Member of Parliament. He apologized profusely and sent me my money back. 
Years ago I had a daughter going to school in the US. Shipping items back and for became a hassle. I live near the US border so I got a PO box in Lewiston NY. I would drive over and mail my stuff for pennies. Hell it costs over 60 cents to mail a letter here.
If you are anywhere near the US border I would head over. USPS is excellent. I think that UPS and Fedex are getting ridiculous. Also the border issue is just stupid.


----------



## Spellcaster (Jan 7, 2008)

I sold one of my guitars to a guy in Florida about five months ago. It was a normal length guitar, but because of the non-standard body shape, it went in a case designed for a 30" scale bass guitar. I shipped it in a cutdown bicycle box with about four inches of bubblepack on all sides, so it wasn't small. No problems having Canada Post accept it, but the shipping cost was higher than expected. I priced it online on the Canada Post site and when I plugged in the dimensions (including a guesstimated weight that turned out to 30% too high) I was quoted 92.00 for Expedited. When I got the post office, even with the lighter weight than expected, they charged me 108.00 for the next shipping level down from Expedited (Express maybe?). On a positive note, it got there with no issues and in record time.


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'm going to avoid shipping guitars to the states from now on. I'll figure something out, may have to cut down the box.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Someone mentioned on page 1 that they didn't (paraphrasing) opt for 'signature required'. Canada Post last week told me NOT AVAILABLE when I requested sig on a small parcel I was sending to the USA. Just wanted to FYI, I don't know for sure but suspect this would affect a PayPal claim, for example. If it's big $ and PayPal involved, and you don't know the buyer REALLY WELL, I would still opt for Fedex or UPS to get that signature despite the extra expense - what's the cost of a little peace of mind?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Zman said:


> I have had issues with Canada post for years. I recently sent a 7000 dollar cheque to the US. I paid about 20 bucks to "get a tracking number" and it was guaranteed in 5 business days. The thing never showed up on the CP site to track. I called after 2 days and they said it was in the US, and I could use USPS to track it. Of course it was there. It still took 9 days.
> I was so pissed that I sent an email to Canada Post complaining about their service. I got a personal letter from the Postmaster General himself because I went through my Member of Parliament. He apologized profusely and sent me my money back.
> Years ago I had a daughter going to school in the US. Shipping items back and for became a hassle. I live near the US border so I got a PO box in Lewiston NY. I would drive over and mail my stuff for pennies. Hell it costs over 60 cents to mail a letter here.
> If you are anywhere near the US border I would head over. USPS is excellent. I think that UPS and Fedex are getting ridiculous. Also the border issue is just stupid.


Well,that is ridiculous. I see where you are coming from but your frustration and anger are getting in the way of seeing the facts clearly. Canada Post only handles it until it reaches the border so your gripes with Canada Post are:
#1. It wasn't showing up on Canada Post's website.
It isn't Canada Post that is handling it at that point, it is USPS so if they don't scan the bar code then it doesn't show up.
#2. It was late.
Same answer...it isn't Canada Post after it is in the US. 
#3. 60 cents is now a lot of money...? 
But you burned more in fuel going across to your rented post office box (which also cost money). AND try to get your money back from USPS but you got your money back from Canada Post...and you didn't get it back because of your complaint. You can get your money back from Canada Post for any item that doesn't meet its commitment merely by opening a trace on it. 

So your faith in "USPS is excellent" is mocked due to the fact that they were the ones who took your item and handled it & got it there late. They are notorious for not scanning barcodes. The profuse apology that you got was merely 'customer service in disguise'because Canada Post knows that they cannot influence USPS to do anything for them. Which brings me to this point (also addresses keto's issue):


keto said:


> Someone mentioned on page 1 that they didn't (paraphrasing) opt for 'signature required'. Canada Post last week told me NOT AVAILABLE when I requested sig on a small parcel I was sending to the USA. Just wanted to FYI, I don't know for sure but suspect this would affect a PayPal claim, for example. If it's big $ and PayPal involved, and you don't know the buyer REALLY WELL, I would still opt for Fedex or UPS to get that signature despite the extra expense - what's the cost of a little peace of mind?


USPS can add 'signature required' to a couple of different services and Canada Post collects that data for them. USPS will not collect a signature for a piece of mail coming from Canada. You can get signature required if it is couriered...so, since FedEx won the contract for international courier services, you may send it via Canada Post but it will go FedEx and the cost will reflect that.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well,that is ridiculous. I see where you are coming from but your frustration and anger are getting in the way of seeing the facts clearly. Canada Post only handles it until it reaches the border so your gripes with Canada Post are:
> #1. It wasn't showing up on Canada Post's website.
> It isn't Canada Post that is handling it at that point, it is USPS so if they don't scan the bar code then it doesn't show up.
> #2. It was late.
> ...


Ok a couple of things. When I post on forums, I try not to put boring detail in the post. So since you are picking out pieces of the puzzle to nit pick. First of all I said after two days I called to find out why it never showed up on Canada posts web site and this was the reason why I paid more money. I was told at the that the person on the phone had it as being shipped from the mailing location. IF it didn't show up on Canada Posts site I could find it on the USPS site. 
I checked every day twice a day and it finallshowed up after 4 days. Unlike Canada Post they put the exact date it was received by them, which was four days after I mailed it. It was supposed to be guaranteed 5 days and I knew there was no way it would reach the destination on time. I finally reached the destination in Maine in 9 days. A regular letter take 7 days from here. I called Canada post and got nowhere with them so I contacted my member of parliament. I got a personal letter from the Postmaster General and an email from him, not a form letter. He appologized and sent me a check for the amount I paid. 
As far as the PO box in the US, it was peanuts and I live 11 km from the border. It was pre 911 so the border was not any issue. The reason I did it at that time was that my daughter had medical issues while attending University in the US. We had reams of paper work from insurance companies to deal with. Canada post was just too damn expensive. Because of the rate for larger envelopes, once I was being charged an added charge because I was over the base rate by the weight of a paper clip. I took the clip off and put another envelope on and it went at the lower rate. I am NOT making this up. And yes 60+ cents is a lot of money to mail a letter.
You obviously have vested interests in your post, and as the OP stated he cannot get Canada post to mail his package.
Sorry but that is my experience, and boring as hell. That is why I didn't put all that crap in the post.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, you didn't give me any new information...all you had to do was to open a claim on the 'late' mail as soon as it was late and you would have got your money back.

Once again...if USPS doesn't scan it, then the information will not get to Canada Post so they can't put it on their system.

The issue of 60 cents being expensive...well, I see people throw 60 cents away...and buy coffee for $3 so having a letter delivered hundreds, if not thousands of km for 60 cents is pretty good.

...and...I will repeat myself one more time...after it is out of Canada, there is nothing Canada Post can do. Your letter carrier doesn't drive/walk/jog down to the address in the USA to deliver it.

So...driving 11 km was cheaper than the postage? Well, I suppose if the 'great' USPS wasn't getting stuff there on time then I suppose it was worth it (but they were delivering it when you were mailing from the USA anyway).

Furthermore, there is definitely a business model for everything and a cut off weight is a cut off weight. That is so that the people who are only mailing one sheet don't get over charged. Ask someone in the US what they go through to mail a parcel or anything to Canada and find out what they say. Many won't even go because of the time that it takes and the forms to fill out.

As for 'vested interests'...*I know how Canada Post works because I work for them* and I thought that I'd enlighten you and anyone else who would like to know. They treat me and most everyone else terribly, they have some whacked-out business plans/practices but they certainly cannot be responsible for what goes on in the USA because they hand everything over to another party at the border. That's like someone coming up to me who isn't even on my mail route and giving me crap because they want their cheque.


----------



## Zman (Nov 20, 2010)

I figured you worked for them. That makes sense. As well as your screen name.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I am giving you the info that you seem to require and seem to be having a hard time understanding. You 'figured' that I worked for them? Well, isn't it nice that you can find out the real deal instead of assuming that a Canada Post employee walks down to the USA with your letter and delivers it? 

No need for underhanded and juvenile swipes either. I'm always so impressed when people insult others over the internet.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I've been trading, buying, and selling gear for a long time. I've shipped numerous guitars, amps, and pedals all over North America and almost exclusively with CP. In all that time they've never lost anything. I've had 2 or 3 things show up late, but not ridiculously so. I've had to open 2 enquiries, both very recently, and both for Xpresspost delivery of pedals. Both were found pretty quickly and I didn't ask for a refund. All in all very happy with them.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

davetcan said:


> I've had 2 or 3 things show up late, but not ridiculously so. I've had to open 2 enquiries, both very recently, and both for Xpresspost delivery of pedals. Both were found pretty quickly and I didn't ask for a refund.


Cool Dave. The refund should come as soon as the enquiry case is closed though, so I don't know why that didn't take place. I thought that it was a matter of 'asking for a refund' too until I opened a trace on a 'lost package'. It was found and delivered late & the refund just came to me in the mail. I forwarded the money to the buyer as the buyer pays for shipping in reality anyway.

I am certainly not trying to extend/expand this into a defend Canada Post or beat down Canada Post debate...it's by far the worst organization that I have worked for as far as personal treatment...I am, however, trying to illustrate just how unrealistic Zman's expectations were regarding the circumstances that he described.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I was thinking Dave, that one of the 'higher ups' may have suggested the policy of 'no more automatic refunds' as a cost saving method. That sounds like something that they'd come up with...then get a big bonus for and then hurt their arm(s) patting themselves on the back(s). I wouldn't doubt that it is a request triggered system now because you know, if it takes any effort at all or if people are unaware that the refund is available then that will result in much potential refunded money staying with the corporation.

Also, for Zman...it isn't a secret that I work for Canada Post around here as I volunteered information in this old thread:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-m...-anyone-else-have-them-hold-3.html#post306890


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Could be. When I opened the trace they said I could call another number for the refund. I just figured I'd do that if it dragged out much longer. Both were insured so I wasn't worried about that.




smorgdonkey said:


> I was thinking Dave, that one of the 'higher ups' may have suggested the policy of 'no more automatic refunds' as a cost saving method. That sounds like something that they'd come up with...then get a big bonus for and then hurt their arm(s) patting themselves on the back(s). I wouldn't doubt that it is a request triggered system now because you know, if it takes any effort at all or if people are unaware that the refund is available then that will result in much potential refunded money staying with the corporation.
> 
> Also, for Zman...it isn't a secret that I work for Canada Post around here as I volunteered information in this old thread:
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/open-m...-anyone-else-have-them-hold-3.html#post306890


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I've just got my last guitar shipped from the US via USPS/Canada Post, and it was totally fine, and taxes weren't overwhelming


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Only USPS / Canada Post for me.


----------

